

Designing for Humans - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/altconf-dave-wiskus-designing-for-humans/

======
morqon
Some excellent reminders about empathy, not being a condescending designer,
and trying to understand _actual people_ when you build something. It
shouldn't be that hard, you're one, and presumably you know some.

